# Halloween at HOOTER's in GR



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Anyone interested in a lunch outing Oct 31 at Hooter's on 28th near I96? I have already arranged an extended lunch for the day to enjoy some hot wings and admire some of the girls' Halloween spirit.:evilsmile I'll probably arrive around 11am and can reserve a few tables if there is any interest.


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

Well yah...but to far to go, don't choke on the small bones, not sure if they are trained for that excercise. Photo's of the day are required as to far for me to travel. Been there, loved that chicken sandwich.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Cant make a lunch outing but could make it later in the evening if anyone can stick around. 
That reminds me of a good Hooters joke.

If women with large breast's work at Hooters, where do women with one leg work????????????????????????????????????????
>
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
IHOP :lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I work right around the corner from there. But I don't take off for lunch until after 12 or so.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I can't do the after work thing, but will plan to be there from 11:30-1 in case anyone wants to come by for some lunch. Let me know if you are stopping by and I will save you a seat. One of the guys here at work is in, so I'll be there. Should be some good fun, hope a few more can make it though.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just heard on the news a minute ago that the Hooters franchises filed for bankruptcy???????????????? Don't know how that will affect current Hooters.............................................


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

i am in my office is off 54th street and i can make lunch anytime around then keep us posted 

thanks 

rob


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Just heard on the news a minute ago that the Hooters franchises filed for bankruptcy???????????????? Don't know how that will affect current Hooters.............................................


You gotta have that wrong, with all the money I've spent at the Hooters in Flint and Bay City they should be doing quite well, I'm the one that should be filing for bankruptcy! :yikes: :lol: :help:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Details are a bit skimpy yet, but a full debriefing is expected soon.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

What's this?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

better go and enjoy KUSH your days are numbered bud 

Ganzer


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh crap, I forgot yesterday was Tuesday. I can't wait for my week off next week!!!!! I'm in need of it. GEEEZ, I AM IN NEED OF A BREAK, you said Halloween, that's next week. I don't think I can make that afterall. I'm taking a week off with my 4 yr old DAUGHTER, and I DO NOT want to bring her to that place. Although she's a real cutie and would definately get the attention of the girls working there. Oh man, I hate moral dilemas........


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Last call, I'll plan to be there at 11:30. Who's in?


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I _MAY_ be able to make it. It really depends on how tomorrow morning pans out for me.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Just got back from having some lunch with a Victoria's Secret model, a naughty schoolgirl, a sexy pirate, fairies, and other assorted delightfully dressed girls. Almost sounds like a good dream.

Went with some co-workers, J-rod stopped by, but could not stay for lunch.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

And what no camera phone pictures even? Whats up with that? :lol:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

No kidding you build up a thread like this and then leave us hanging. Camera phones are not that expensive any more bro. Cmon.


----------

